# First ABT's *Q View*



## irie (Nov 28, 2010)

My first attempt at abt's! The filling was just cream cheese, Sargento mexican blend shredded cheese, salt, pepper and some creole seasoning but they were delicious!

More pics of the whole process are available here:

http://notomatoesbbq.blogspot.com/2010/11/fatties-and-abts.html




















Let me be the first to say, these things are amazing! these exceeded my every expectation. Initially I was concerned the bacon wouldnt be cooked enough and I would end up taking the whole piece off with the first bite. Thankfully I was wrong, the bacon was cooked perfectly, the filling was delicious and the jalapeno had a bit of heat to make these the ultimate beer food.













Thanks for looking!

by the way they didnt last long, about 5 minutes after they came out of the smoker they were all gone...  I should have tripled the recipe.


----------



## cycletrash (Nov 28, 2010)

where's mine?


----------



## bbally (Nov 28, 2010)

Someone forgot to tell us about that Fattie sitting on the tray..  you showed the picture time to explain the fattie.

Great looking Jalapenos.

Never mind found the post on the fattie


----------



## rp ribking (Nov 28, 2010)

Nice abt's 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





. It helps the bacon if you fry them for briefly before wrapping it on.


----------



## rbranstner (Nov 28, 2010)

Well now you have gone and done it. I bet your hooked now!!!! Great job they are very addicting.


----------



## deannc (Nov 28, 2010)

ABTs are the best and are always a huge hit.  Those look quite tasty and now I'm wanting some!! 

What temp did you smoke them at and for how long?  The bacon looks great!


----------



## rdknb (Nov 28, 2010)

We all love ABT's.  I am with BBally what about the fattie


----------



## irie (Nov 28, 2010)

bbally said:


> Someone forgot to tell us about that Fattie sitting on the tray..  you showed the picture time to explain the fattie.
> 
> Great looking Jalapenos.
> 
> Never mind found the post on the fattie





RdKnB said:


> We all love ABT's.  I am with BBally what about the fattie



heh, heres the fatty pics http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/forum/thread/100948/first-fatty-v-apple-pie-q-view

but heres some pics anyway, Apple Pie Fatty!













done!






 


rp RibKing said:


> Nice abt's
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I had read about that for people who like their bacon extra crispy. But to be honest with you these were cooked exactly how I wanted them to be, even my gf loved them and she is not a big bacon fan unless its well done. 




rbranstner said:


> Well now you have gone and done it. I bet your hooked now!!!! Great job they are very addicting.


haha tell me about it, I really cracked out on the smoking this month and it has been awesome! My whole apartment reeks of smoke, its a friendly reminder of all the awesome left overs I have in the fridge when I get home from work. Slowly but surely I have been dialing in using my smoker, thankfully it didn't take long the wsm is so easy to use its almost not even fair.


DeanNC said:


> ABTs are the best and are always a huge hit.  Those look quite tasty and now I'm wanting some!!
> 
> What temp did you smoke them at and for how long?  The bacon looks great!


They were definitely a hit, they lasted a whopping 5 minutes before me and my gf devoured them. I wanted my bacon a little on the crispy side so I smoked everything at around 250* the abt's I just eyeballed til the bacon looked good and the fatty I probed til it was 165* internal. I will definitely be making these with all my smokes from now on.

this is all that was left


----------

